

Awk info - silentbicycle
http://awk.info/

======
SageRaven
I use awk almost every day for one-liners that massage data and log files. In
fact, my progression in scripting started with O'Reilly's sed and awk book,
followed by the vi book, then with the llama and camel books (back in the perl
4 days). A classic tool that hasn't lost its usefulness after all these years.

------
jff
Upvoted because awk is pretty great. Combined with rc and sed, it's easy to
make very powerful scripts.

